# Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Carbon first ride review



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

So do all models of the 2018 levo come with the new remote control on the bar or just the s-works?


----------



## brian jra (Mar 22, 2008)

I am surprised/saddened MTBR is testing E-bikes.


----------



## jsogden (Jul 16, 2011)

All I can say is ride one. You might be surprised.


----------



## Matthew2 (Jul 19, 2017)

I can't wait to get one of these and tear up my trail system! Looks like a blast! Should make some of those big hill climbs a piece of cake.


----------



## Matthew2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Why?!? It's a mountain bike. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## tyrebyter (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a cycle with a motor... a motorcycle.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

You are correct, hard to judge something without trying it.


----------



## bluegixxer600 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cannondale has had the headset tool stash available for years.


----------



## Brent7 (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, a motorcycle review on a mountain bike website........


----------



## G. (Aug 10, 2017)

In the 80s every hiker and horse rider said the same thing about MTB and trail conditions. Peddle assist E bikes don't tear the trail up any more than regular MTBs.
Its about the ride, to each his own. Survive on the uphill and drop them on the down hill.


----------



## K (Sep 13, 2017)

The main issue with the specialized lineup is the huge price difference for only a couple lbs in weight savings on a very heavy bike. Shocks have a bit more technology in the more expensive bikes but basically ride the same. I rode the s-works and the comp models without knowing which bike I was on. Uphill, downhill, over roots and off small drops... I couldn't tell the difference.

Overall, these bikes are a ton of fun. You get the same workout but get to go much further and more vertical in the same amount of time. This is a huge plus for people with a busy schedule but like to ride several times per week.


----------



## Rob33 (Feb 12, 2018)

Electric assist bikes are here to stay... One ride and most people are hooked... The problems are going to be from the throttle controlled e bikes like the B52... They are more like a motorcycle and will do the most harm to trail access and trails themselves... Hopefully parks and resorts will realize the difference and regulate accordingly... Personally I ride a regular mtn bike and an e bike... I also ride gas MX and enduro... Try an e bike before passing judgement... Happy Trails


----------

